# I gave my pax a dishonorable discharge the other night



## alex16 (Jun 2, 2015)

So I have a note on both my windows in my personal car that I do contract work for uber in stating that uber does not have a tipping option on the application, uber does not require tips but they are greatly appreciated, thank you for riding uber. My pax gets into my car and tells me I am so wrong for asking for tips and posting anything like that in my car, then explains uber drivers don't deserve tips and that we are different than waiters or taxi drivers. I then decided her destination was 4 blocks away, at 1.10 per mile the total trip would be $5 even if I drove her the entire way and that she had ran her mouth enough in my car so I asked her to get out.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

You have been posting the info in your car for quite awhile without incident right? I would have thought pax would have reported it back to Uber log ago. No feedback from Uber?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Good for you. This video made me smile. Thanks for posting! You Rock!


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

More drivers should stand up for the truth.


----------



## UberInABox (Dec 21, 2014)

Love the video! Those damn pax, you could offer them a bottle of water and they'd still be offended by your service because it wasn't chilled... "I'm minorly offended by that", yeah okay girl...  Way to go!


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I've been telling all my passengers about Uber lying about "tip included." I also tell them that's why I like Lyft passengers better, which segues into how they should have the Lyft app to have an option when Uber tries to rob them with surge. I walk them through the process of downloading Lyft while we drive. I use my Lyft referral code and get paid for the referral and most of the time score a tip. Uber wants to play the don't tip your driver game with me, I take their passengers, give them to Lyft and get paid twice.


----------



## alex16 (Jun 2, 2015)

Huberis said:


> You have been posting the info in your car for quite awhile without incident right? I would have thought pax would have reported it back to Uber log ago. No feedback from Uber?


No feedback from uber. The only time they contact me is to tell me to go to a market like York when there isn't any business there.. they only want to promote the area.

I wanted to say so much more to this pax but I just held it inside. I felt threatened by the conversation and did not wish to continue if uber contacts me about the situation I will explain I offer exceptional service to my pax and I never verbally ask any for a tip or mention my note on the windows. Not that the note helps in Philly where I was in this video, the pax there are terrible at tipping 25 rides and 6 tips. I normally get 50-60% tips in Harrisburg with my signs, 10-20% without the signs.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

You really seem to be getting around. I can't imagine working so many different markets, How do they encourage you to go to York?

You handled the pax well, maintained your cool. The ride was best ended. She got the message and what she does with it is her business.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Nice! What camera?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

2 nights back I picked up a guy from a pub. 
Conversations brought us to the tips somehow.
I told him the truth. He seemed understanding. 
At the end of the ride, he tried to offer me a promo card another driver gave him as tip saying "you can use it, right?" 
When I said "I can't use this promo card." He then tipped me $2.00 together with a 4 star rating. 
Out of 33 trips, he was the only one rating me less than 5 stars and because he looked bad trying to tip me with a promotion code first.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I think it's time for a tip jar in my car.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> I think it's time for a tip jar in my car.


Yeah! And a sign that says: Uber lies! Tips are NOT included!


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Mixed feelings on this. I feel like she was just trying to engage in friendly debate, and she's right too. You did sign up for a service knowing that they discourage tips.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Easier to hand them the official Uber email. Edited of course.

I think they are treaing more carefully on not letting us solicit tips cause that's fuel for the employee/IC lawsuit

*Sam at Uber* (Uber)
Jun 1, 20:46 (2015)
Thanks for the note. Happy to help, here.
The Uber experience means not having to exchange payment at the end of a ride, so riders do not have the option to tip at the end of a ride. We let riders know that *tipping is not required*because we never want riders to feel obligated to pay extra at the end of Uber trips.
If a rider offers a tip, please remind that them that *tipping is not necessary *with Uber. New riders may not know about the tipping policy, and could feel cheated if they later learn that tipping was not required. *Of course, if the rider still insists, you should accept the tip - you earned it!*
You can find more information on this and more common questions athttps://help.uber.com/partners.
*Sam at Uber*


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

alex16 said:


> No feedback from uber. The only time they contact me is to tell me to go to a market like York when there isn't any business there.. they only want to promote the area.
> 
> I wanted to say so much more to this pax but I just held it inside. I felt threatened by the conversation and did not wish to continue if uber contacts me about the situation I will explain I offer exceptional service to my pax and I never verbally ask any for a tip or mention my note on the windows. Not that the note helps in Philly where I was in this video, the pax there are terrible at tipping 25 rides and 6 tips. I normally get 50-60% tips in Harrisburg with my signs, 10-20% without the signs.


You did sound a bit frazzled there... She was killing you in the debate but once she started mumbling about depreciation she lost me.

Good on you for standing up for yourself, educating PAX and posting the video.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

alex16 said:


> So I have a note on both my windows in my personal car that I do contract work for uber in stating that uber does not have a tipping option on the application, uber does not require tips but they are greatly appreciated, thank you for riding uber. My pax gets into my car and tells me I am so wrong for asking for tips and posting anything like that in my car, then explains uber drivers don't deserve tips and that we are different than waiters or taxi drivers. I then decided her destination was 4 blocks away, at 1.10 per mile the total trip would be $5 even if I drove her the entire way and that she had ran her mouth enough in my car so I asked her to get out.


Good for you. The more Uber cans and suspends drivers for things that they should be able to do as IC, the more of a lawsuit will not only get them a settlement but everyone will jump on board. Uber has such shitty relationships with their drivers it amazes me they are not smart enough to satisfy both drivers and riders.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

What are the wiretapping laws in your state?

Are you aware that you may have committed a felony by recording audio, and posting the audio recording without consent?


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> Mixed feelings on this. I feel like she was just trying to engage in friendly debate, and she's right too. You did sign up for a service knowing that they discourage tips.


No we did not. I had no idea how Uber basically lies to us and the riders. If tips were included, I haven't got mine yet In my paycheck.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

glados said:


> What are the wiretapping laws in your state?
> 
> Are you aware that you may have committed a felony by recording audio, and posting the audio recording without consent?


He look, it is the uber wannabee. The pax is not identified, location not identified and driver not identified. I think there is no case here. Go back to your cubicle.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

itsablackmarket said:


> Mixed feelings on this. I feel like she was just trying to engage in friendly debate, and she's right too. You did sign up for a service knowing that they discourage tips.


And it's your business supposedly and you are encouraging them.

The "service" according to Uber is the use of the app. That's it. I don't see an issue here. I DO see one with Uber canning drivers with tip jars etc.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Yeah! And a sign that says: Uber lies! Tips are NOT included!


I prefer the decal that states, "Tipping is Not Just for Cows!"


----------



## Hooligan67 (Apr 10, 2015)

Her argument was reasonable, instead of debating and intelligently arguing your point you threw her out. 

Bad form I reckon.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

glados said:


> What are the wiretapping laws in your state?
> 
> Are you aware that you may have committed a felony by recording audio, and posting the audio recording without consent?


Why don't you deal with your problems in Australia instead of starting problems on another continent? You _*know*_ UberX is now illegal in Australia. 
"People in glass houses should not thrown stones," Mate!


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Why don't you deal with your problems in Australia instead of starting problems on another continent? You _*know*_ UberX is now illegal in Australia.
> "People in glass houses should not thrown stones," Mate!


Why he has so much time hanging around here. He no longer has that uber job But still pretends like he does.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> Why he has so much time hanging around here. He no longer has that uber job But still pretends like he does.


It's about 2:30 PM his time. So he is on his computer while I should be hitting the hay. 

Have a good Friday, ocbob2!


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

glados said:


> What are the wiretapping laws in your state?
> 
> Are you aware that you may have committed a felony by recording audio, and posting the audio recording without consent?


Video and Audio was recorded in his personal vehicle. Video and audio was not used in the court of law.

Now when you done being a smarty pants, use your law degree to get a real job.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> It's about 2:30 PM his time. So he is on his computer while I should be hitting the hay.
> 
> Have a good Friday, ocbob2!


I normally don't work Fridays anymore except 2 rides to and from work. Wait listed means I won't be getting those 2 rides. Surge fun on Saturday for many drivers.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> Wait listed means I won't be getting those 2 rides.


Why are you wait listed?


----------



## Hooligan67 (Apr 10, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Why don't you deal with your problems in Australia instead of starting problems on another continent? You _*know*_ UberX is now illegal in Australia.
> "People in glass houses should not thrown stones," Mate!


Now that's a funny comment coming from an American.



KGB7 said:


> Video and Audio was recorded in his personal vehicle. Video and audio was not used in the court of law.
> 
> Now when you done being a smarty pants, use your law degree to get a real job.


Not a very friendly bunch in this thread. Maybe that's why you don't get any tips.

Because I am concerned about you guys I have called you a waaaambulance


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Hooligan67 said:


> Now that's a funny comment coming from an American.
> 
> Not a very friendly bunch in this thread. Maybe that's why you don't get any tips.
> 
> Because I am concerned about you guys I have called you a waaaambulance


The dude is a shill for uber and lives in Australia so that is why the comment was made. You work for uber too?


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Why are you wait listed?


Go see the LA/OC city thread. Looks like a shit load of drivers were waitlisted and offices decided to be, by coincidence, closed for the weekend. A lot of shit now.


----------



## Hooligan67 (Apr 10, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> The dude is a shill for uber and lives in Australia so that is why the comment was made. You work for uber too?


Let me guess ..... Anyone who doesn't have your point of view must work for Uber right?


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Hooligan67 said:


> Let me guess ..... Anyone who doesn't have your point of view must work for Uber right?


Lol, why don't you read all his posts and come back here if you really think he is not an Uber shill?


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi, Hooligan67.

Welcome to the forum!

Please read your Partnership Agreement.

New Drivers have 30 Days to Opt-out of *Binding Arbitration.*

UNS.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Hi, Hooligan67.
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> ...


He might not be a driver...


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Im beginning to believe that many forum members work for Uber. Just like Amazon has paid reviews for many products it sells.

For $60k a year, i too would piss on your faces and enjoy it while doing it.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> He might not be a driver...


Just the same, I will welcome him, then put him on "ignore". I understand that people feel they can say whatever they want to online w/o repercussion. <EDIT: Karma> can be a witch, though.

Sacto Burbs reminded me once "Don't feed the trolls."

Good night, all.


----------



## alex16 (Jun 2, 2015)

Just so everyone knows that video and audio on youtube is a a re-enactment of what happened in a dream I had with a terrible pax. It was fictional and the actors do not wish to be credited at this time. 

Anyone else want to tell me what I can't do in my own car? I'll throw you guys out too!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I liked the video.
The driver handled himself well.
Uber pax like her are entitled little biotches.
"You can get out of my car now."
Very well delivered, very matter of fact.

Twofiddy evicts about 3 pax per year. 
Usually very very poorly behaved pax.
Twofiddy does not behave so well in these situations. 
His eyes roll back into his head and 
"GET THE @$!#% OUT OF MY CAB YOU WORTHLESS @$!#%!!!!"
So, points for maintaining cool.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

alex16 said:


> Just so everyone knows that video and audio on youtube is a a re-enactment of what happened in a dream I had with a terrible pax. It was fictional and the actors do not wish to be credited at this time.
> 
> Anyone else want to tell me what I can't do in my own car? I'll throw you guys out too!


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

Man fuxk that stupid *****. Why does she have a problem with you making money. This is your job and that was YOUR car. How dare SHE get offended about you educating passengers about the true costs of being an uber driver. All you are doing is clearly just trying to make Uber financially viable so you can continue to serve your community well. She is getting a ride at a very low cost and she thinks she can tell you what you can and can't do? She doesn't have to tip. And having the signs increases your wages. I don't see the big deal. Obviously the signs are working and this cheap **** de Merida is catching feelings about nothing. Honestly.. To add to the matter she threatens you at the end with a review.. Hahaha.. So stupid. She only has to wait 2-3 mins and get another uber. Without uber she would be stranded. I think she should have more respect to the people who get her around.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

If I ever put a sign up concerning tips it will be along the lines of :

"Tips are not necessary, I dare you!"


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

It appears that I am about to do something that I do not often do: I am about to disagree even with my fellow hackers on this one. I would not have put her out of the car, not right away, at least. Once it became apparent that the quality of the conversation was rapidly deteriorating, I would have asked her in a courteous, professional and businesslike manner if we could drop the subject, as I do want to avoid hostility. I would have added that there is no requirement to tip, so if she does not want to do it, she need not. If she kept it up, I would have asked her, a little more forcefully, mind you, to change the subject or not say anything. Being a major baseball fan, I would have added, with a smile, mind you, "strike two". Had she persisted, at that point it would be strike three, she is 0-W-T.



alex16 said:


> York
> Philly
> Harrisburg


MY WORD! You get to work a large chunk of Pennsyltucky, do you not? The drawback to this might be that after putting in a six hour day running several trips, you realise, suddenly, that you are in Enola and must get back home
to Conshohocken. (I do not know where you live, this is hypothetical, only , mind you.)



itsablackmarket said:


> Mixed feelings on this. I feel like she was just trying to engage in *friendly* (emphasis mine) debate


I do not disagree. My thoughts on the bottom line are not those of the Original Poster. I emphasised the "friendly" because I do disagree with you on that part of it. I found her tone anything but "friendly". As I stated in the header to my post, I would have tried to get the subject dropped and the trip completed

.



Uber Kraus said:


> She was killing you in the debate
> 
> Good on you for educating PAX


Given the sound quality on my contraption, I could not quite tell who was winning, but I do agree with the Original Poster's edge-uh-mah-kaytinn' the passenger, at least. I do not agree with the way in which he evicted her from his vehicle, however.



Hooligan67 said:


> Her argument was reasonable, instead of debating and intelligently arguing your point you threw her out.


Argue your point or end the discussion; I would have picked one. Had I picked the latter and had she tried to keep it up, I would have given her two more opportunities to drop it, at least. I am a major fan of baseball, so I do try to give everyone three strikes. To be sure, there is such a thing as a pop-foul, though. This was not a pop-foul. Is there anything similar in cricket? I have seen a few matches here and there, but I am about as well versed in that game as you might be in baseball.



UberNorthStar said:


> "People in glass houses should not thrown stones," Mate!


......and definitely should dress in the basement, reckon!................



ocbob2 said:


> Go see the LA/OC city thread. Looks like a shit load of drivers were waitlisted and offices decided to be, by coincidence, closed for the weekend.


My WORD! Uber is taking a page from the cab companies' playbook.



Hooligan67 said:


> Let me guess ..... Anyone who doesn't have your point of view must work for Uber right?


There are some posters to this forum whose points-of-view are so pro-Uber that there only two logical explanations:

1. They work for Uber

2. They do not work for or even receive any compensation from Uber (save payments for trips run, advertised incentives and bonuses). That brown stylised "U" logo on their noses, however, is obvious to anyone whose reading level is that of a ten year old.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

This actually pisses me off because I've wasted a lot of my breath educating riders about the costs of being an uber driver. And they are the ones bringing it up. Every ride I get someone asking me how I like Uber. I say its alright not the best or something like that. Then I always get"Every Uber driver Ive talked to always says they love driving for uber, why dont you like it?" Then because they asked I tell them about the wear n tear, dead kms, the no insurance and how i'm putting my future at risk while im still very young and all the other expenses. I wouldnt be doing Uber if I didnt need too. I find it hard after knowing all the shit we go through to put on a straight face and just lie to the passengers. "yeah ubers great i make life changing money" Like come the **** on.. and what if they would tip because they are one of the 2-3% that actually give a shit but now they are not because im lying saying that uber is amazing when it really isnt?
Most simply dont give a shit though. Although some do and like i said maybe 2-3% of passengers have given me tips after explaining and maybe 10% say they want to but dont have cash. But thats a very low percentage for me to have to explain everything and turn the ride into a pity party the whole time. A sign would make my life so much easier but of course we have stupid people like the girl in your video as riders sometimes. That's life though. Whenever you are trying to do something like start a new business or climb mount Everest or join the army youre gonna have at least somebody try to talk you out of it.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

glados said:


> What are the wiretapping laws in your state?
> 
> Are you aware that you may have committed a felony by recording audio, and posting the audio recording without consent?


I hope a dingo eats your baby.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> I hope a dingo eats your baby.


Grumpy today? Why not a pack of dingos?


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Grumpy today? Why not a pack of dingos?


I hope his underwear is infested with funnel-web spiders.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> I hope his underwear is infested with funnel-web spiders.


Damn!


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Damn!


Australia is a weird and dangerous place. Home to something like 8 of the 10 most venomous snakes in the world.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> I hope a dingo eats your baby.


You really think some one with a pulse would have sex with this guy? I bet the last time he tried, he talked about being an Uber shill and her vaginal got too dry from being unexcited. Uber talk cock blocked him.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

I would ask if she tips the pizza guy who often makes minimum wage. Yeah? Is your safe ride home worth less than a pizza?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I would not have put her out of the car, not right away, at least. Once it became apparent that the quality of the conversation was rapidly deteriorating, I would have asked her in a courteous, professional and businesslike manner if we could drop the subject, as I do want to avoid hostility. I would have added that there is no requirement to tip, so if she does not want to do it, she need not. If she kept it up, I would have asked her, a little more forcefully, mind you, to change the subject or not say anything.


Fair enough. This guy hit his limit. For the most part, he kept his cool. She pushed his buttons, he's in a town not his own. Sometimes it may be better to drop the pax early rather than late. You avoid the risk of a blow up from either driver or pax, though this didn't seem all that close to getting out of hand.

In this case, considering the driver is in a town he may only know so well, it may have been best to drop here then and there, it was relatively lit, there might have been a decent chance she could get another ride. If you let the ride continue and then it gets toxic....... you may have less options for leaving the pax in a safe place. Hard to know.

She seemed to be attempting to push his buttons. I'm curious how Mr EZ, would respond to this video? No reason not to expect more of this. Given the subtext of the issue concerning tips and the so called peer to peer rating system, this seems unsurprising, expect more of the same from other places. Pax and drivers alike truly buy into what Uber promises to be a certain kind of experience, a certain kind of collegial relationship between pax and driver. Such a message posted in an Uber car is dissonant to the Uber Illusion.

It will be interesting to hear if the OP hears back from Uber.


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

Bob Smith said:


> This actually pisses me off because I've wasted a lot of my breath educating riders about the costs of being an uber driver. And they are the ones bringing it up. Every ride I get someone asking me how I like Uber. I say its alright not the best or something like that. Then I always get"Every Uber driver Ive talked to always says they love driving for uber, why dont you like it?" Then because they asked I tell them about the wear n tear, dead kms, the no insurance and how i'm putting my future at risk while im still very young and all the other expenses. I wouldnt be doing Uber if I didnt need too. I find it hard after knowing all the shit we go through to put on a straight face and just lie to the passengers. "yeah ubers great i make life changing money" Like come the **** on.. and what if they would tip because they are one of the 2-3% that actually give a shit but now they are not because im lying saying that uber is amazing when it really isnt?
> Most simply dont give a shit though. Although some do and like i said maybe 2-3% of passengers have given me tips after explaining and maybe 10% say they want to but dont have cash. But thats a very low percentage for me to have to explain everything and turn the ride into a pity party the whole time. A sign would make my life so much easier but of course we have stupid people like the girl in your video as riders sometimes. That's life though. Whenever you are trying to do something like start a new business or climb mount Everest or join the army youre gonna have at least somebody try to talk you out of it.


I know how tough it can be to smile and have only great things to say when asked the perpetual question, "What's it like driving for Uber? Do you like it?" However, driving strangers for money requires one to act a bit--play the game a little--finesse the hustle. "I love driving and chatting with nice riders like you!" "The tips are great!" "Insert positive comment about driving for Uber here." My experience in doing this has elevated my mood, increased my tips, and has kept convos with pax positive and friendly. When the pax feels relaxed and comfortable, they are more likely to tip me and 5* me. Just my experience.


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

If I focus on schooling EVERY pax, I will not maintain a good mood, I will ruin the pax's illusion of Uber, and I will not get that sweet cash tip that COULD be at the end of the trip. No one wants to hear about how this s$&@ is difficult and does not pay well. I do like that the OP stood his ground though. That girl was not trying to have a friendly debate--she was judgmental and antagonistic.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Jedi Driver said:


> I know how tough it can be to smile and have only great things to say when asked the perpetual question, "What's it like driving for Uber? Do you like it?" However, driving strangers for money requires one to act a bit--play the game a little--finesse the hustle. "I love driving and chatting with nice riders like you!" "The tips are great!" "Insert positive comment about driving for Uber here." My experience in doing this has elevated my mood, increased my tips, and has kept convos with pax positive and friendly. When the pax feels relaxed and comfortable, they are more likely to tip me and 5* me. Just my experience.


This is absolutely correct! If you complain about not making money you are creating a negative environment which in turn fosters negative thinking. This is very, very basic psychology.

Some would call what our friend Jedi is describing "The Art of Vibe".


----------



## Robba Fett (Aug 22, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> He look, it is the uber wannabee. The pax is not identified, location not identified and driver not identified. I think there is no case here. Go back to your cubicle.


The owner of the vehicle had a camera recording both video and sound inside the vehicle that he owns. The vehicle that he owns is an extension of the home in which he resides. Any wiretapping that goes on inside his own home or vehicle is well within his legal right to do so. If this was reversed, the only way that it would have been legal is with the drivers consent, or if the passager was a law enforcement officer with a warrant signed by a judge or magistrate stating that communication was going to be recorded.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

it was nice knowing you. Alex get’s deactivated in 1-2-3


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

alex16 said:


> So I have a note on both my windows in my personal car that I do contract work for uber in stating that uber does not have a tipping option on the application, uber does not require tips but they are greatly appreciated, thank you for riding uber. My pax gets into my car and tells me I am so wrong for asking for tips and posting anything like that in my car, then explains uber drivers don't deserve tips and that we are different than waiters or taxi drivers. I then decided her destination was 4 blocks away, at 1.10 per mile the total trip would be $5 even if I drove her the entire way and that she had ran her mouth enough in my car so I asked her to get out.


DROP THE MIC! Good for you, the young beotches are the worst!


----------



## alex16 (Jun 2, 2015)

I can still log in. When does the deactivation happen?


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

Absolutely Awesome!


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

Sounds to me like someone didn't like her opinion. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

glados said:


> What are the wiretapping laws in your state?
> Are you aware that you may have committed a felony by recording audio, and posting the audio recording without consent?


So why does the microphone need to be turned on within the driver app??


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

alex16 said:


> So I have a note on both my windows in my personal car that I do contract work for uber in stating that uber does not have a tipping option on the application, uber does not require tips but they are greatly appreciated, thank you for riding uber. My pax gets into my car and tells me I am so wrong for asking for tips and posting anything like that in my car, then explains uber drivers don't deserve tips and that we are different than waiters or taxi drivers. I then decided her destination was 4 blocks away, at 1.10 per mile the total trip would be $5 even if I drove her the entire way and that she had ran her mouth enough in my car so I asked her to get out.


I am glad you are putting it out there. No tips are not included nor expected. I am not brave enough to jeopardize my job though. At times I am very angry with these $4 $5 $8 fares. However the UBER way is to surge the hell out of these PAX now and then. That's when the drivers win and we win big! Tipping on the App would be a fair thing for everyone. Even explain not expected but appreciated. UBER should give in a little with this policy.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

alex16 said:


> So I have a note on both my windows in my personal car that I do contract work for uber in stating that uber does not have a tipping option on the application, uber does not require tips but they are greatly appreciated, thank you for riding uber. My pax gets into my car and tells me I am so wrong for asking for tips and posting anything like that in my car, then explains uber drivers don't deserve tips and that we are different than waiters or taxi drivers. I then decided her destination was 4 blocks away, at 1.10 per mile the total trip would be $5 even if I drove her the entire way and that she had ran her mouth enough in my car so I asked her to get out.


I am too scared to put up a sign. Can't afford to be fired. I agree that passengers are spoiled and should realize we are under charging them 90 % of the time. Tip is not included or expected is the honest truth. But tipping really makes the drivers smile and keep pushing harder and harder for UBER. I can buy a cup of coffee and stay alert that's a win win for everyone. Just put a tip option on the App! Funny that UBER has no problem multiplying the fare when they can. UBER likes the word because they can.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Uber app activates the microphone? 
HELL no!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

*New Uber Riders*
Uber Tipping Policy​
Uber sent me an email with the following instructions.

1. If a rider offers a tip, please remind that them that tipping is not necessary with Uber

2. Of course, if the rider still insists, you should accept the tip - you earned it!​
*

Based on the email below, I'm sure I can put up the sign above.

Sam at Uber* (Uber)
Jun 1, 20:46 (2015)
Thanks for the note. Happy to help, here.
The Uber experience means not having to exchange payment at the end of a ride, so riders do not have the option to tip at the end of a ride. We let riders know that *tipping is not required *because we never want riders to feel obligated to pay extra at the end of Uber trips.
If a rider offers a tip, please remind that them that * tipping is not necessary *with Uber. New riders may not know about the tipping policy, and could feel cheated if they later learn that tipping was not required. *Of course, if the rider still insists, you should accept the tip - you earned it!*
You can find more information on this and more common questions at https://help.uber.com/partners.
*Sam at Uber*,


----------



## CTCharlie (Jun 20, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> I think it's time for a tip jar in my car.


That's what I have. Sits on the console between the front seats with an explanation sign. I say nothing except thank you.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

CTCharlie said:


> That's what I have. Sits on the console between the front seats with an explanation sign. I say nothing except thank you.


Have your tips gone up considerably? Have you noticed any negative pressure on your ratings since you started using a tip jar?


----------



## CTCharlie (Jun 20, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Have your tips gone up considerably? have noticed any negative pressure on your ratings since you started using a tip jar?


No they have not gone up considerably, but they have gone up. Except with the college kids. It's also hard to read in the dark. I was thinking of lighting it but I thought that might be a bit over the top.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

CTCharlie said:


> No they have not gone up considerably, but they have gone up. Except with the college kids. It's also hard to read in the dark. I was thinking of lighting it but I thought that might be a bit over the top.


Any effect on your rating?


----------



## CTCharlie (Jun 20, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Any effect on your rating?


 Not that I can see at least not measurably


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

itsablackmarket said:


> Mixed feelings on this. I feel like she was just trying to engage in friendly debate, and she's right too. You did sign up for a service knowing that they discourage tips.


^^^
Since it's not known how long Alex has been driving Uber, he could have signed up before a decrease in rates, or two. 
When you sign up when the rates are 2 bux a mile and then they pull the rug out from under you with a dollar a mile, there is a big difference in the bottom line. 
Minimum charge for rides is getting ridiculously slim too.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

glados said:


> What are the wiretapping laws in your state?
> 
> Are you aware that you may have committed a felony by recording audio, and posting the audio recording without consent?


^^^
Whose gonna press charges and who is going to prove that it wasn't a staged vid like many youtube videos.... unless the cheapskate biotch come forward.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Bob Smith said:


> This actually pisses me off because I've wasted a lot of my breath educating riders about the costs of being an uber driver. And they are the ones bringing it up. Every ride I get someone asking me how I like Uber. I say its alright not the best or something like that. Then I always get"Every Uber driver Ive talked to always says they love driving for uber, why dont you like it?" Then because they asked I tell them about the wear n tear, dead kms, the no insurance and how i'm putting my future at risk while im still very young and all the other expenses. I wouldnt be doing Uber if I didnt need too. I find it hard after knowing all the shit we go through to put on a straight face and just lie to the passengers. "yeah ubers great i make life changing money" Like come the **** on.. and what if they would tip because they are one of the 2-3% that actually give a shit but now they are not because im lying saying that uber is amazing when it really isnt?
> Most simply dont give a shit though. Although some do and like i said maybe 2-3% of passengers have given me tips after explaining and maybe 10% say they want to but dont have cash. But thats a very low percentage for me to have to explain everything and turn the ride into a pity party the whole time. A sign would make my life so much easier but of course we have stupid people like the girl in your video as riders sometimes. That's life though. Whenever you are trying to do something like start a new business or climb mount Everest or join the army youre gonna have at least somebody try to talk you out of it.


^^^
I'm sure that there was a bus stop a couple hundred feet away.... more her style.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Uber app activates the microphone?
> HELL no!


They want to hear everything. Russian state UBER. Watch out for the Gestapo!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

You can totally obliterate any conversational lurking on the phone by installing a small vibrator on the phone, like maybe a vibrator that is used internally inside phones.... but how long that kind of a vibrator will work in constant use is anybody's guess. 
An old trick that the Mob used to use against devices in cars put there to monitor conversations is to plug in an electric shaver and put it on a solid part of the car like possibly a hard console surface, or on the dash someplace unobtrusive to a passenger because trying to explain away a constantly running Sunbeam shaver might be a bit hard, as would an electric toothbrush or some such appliance. 
Or maybe anything else that vibrates.... I take no responsibility for what you might decide on.... but if it's 10 inches long and two inches thick and rubber banded to your phone.... I mean, please use some discretion.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

38 states only require single party consent in regards to recorded conversations, PA is not one of them, it requires all parties to consent. Granted it might still be legal in this situation being as it's his car, but it might be one thing he wants to add to his tipping notification sheet just to cya.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> View attachment 13618


_"Uber will NEVER use the microphone to record"_

I bet they have some beach front property for sale in Iowa too...


----------



## 5hy (Sep 19, 2015)

glados said:


> What are the wiretapping laws in your state?
> 
> Are you aware that you may have committed a felony by recording audio, and posting the audio recording without consent?


IT'S video that can subject in a lawsuit. Video needs consent because you can physically quote someone. Audio makes it anonymous


----------



## AJUber (Jun 23, 2015)

well you know she gave you a 1* and reported it , but really if I th8nk your doing as many rides a week as me. it really d9esnt matter becuz all the other good ratings will just cancel it out. 1* the ***** and move on.

good work. bro


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> I'm sure that there was a bus stop a couple hundred feet away.... more her style.


I have had more than one passenger in both taxi and UberXmobile that I wished had used the bus or subway. Then, every day I run across more than one driver that I wish would use the bus instead of driving.



uberparadise said:


> They want to hear everything. Russian state UBER. Watch out for the Gestapo!


When they start referring to us as "comrades" instead of "partners" it is time to worry



Fauxknight said:


> 38 states only require single party consent in regards to recorded conversations, PA is not one of them, it requires all parties to consent. Granted it might still be legal in this situation being as it's his car, but it might be one thing he wants to add to his tipping notification sheet just to cya.


As I understand it, surprisingly, the District of Columbia is a "one party" state. Still, back when we had the option of a camera for a so-called "security device", the Taxicab Commission did require that a notice be posted that could be read from outside the vehicle that there was a camera in use (likely put into effect to protect married politicians who are running around with girls or boys who are half their age). Just to be on the safe side, it might be a good idea to post such a notice in any car, regardless of the jurisdiction in which the operator uses it.


----------



## Doc Nyto (Sep 16, 2015)

glados said:


> What are the wiretapping laws in your state?
> 
> Are you aware that you may have committed a felony by recording audio, and posting the audio recording without consent?


He's legally probably okay. Pax not named or visible in the video.


----------



## mikeuberman123 (Jul 10, 2015)

*That's mighty nice of you I woulda left her on the freeway *


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

glados said:


> What are the wiretapping laws in your state?
> 
> Are you aware that you may have committed a felony by recording audio, and posting the audio recording without consent?


Watch out! Uber Police gonna bring down the full force of the law!!

Bringing arm chair law enforcement to a whole new level !!


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

Hooligan67 said:


> Her argument was reasonable, instead of debating and intelligently arguing your point you threw her out.
> 
> Bad form I reckon.


Nah, I would have dumped her out long before . I have done it before,and I would do it again in a heart beat.


----------



## pasadenauber (Jan 16, 2015)

glados said:


> What are the wiretapping laws in your state?
> 
> Are you aware that you may have committed a felony by recording audio, and posting the audio recording without consent?


No felony was committed here.


----------



## superhans (Jul 29, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I liked the video.
> The driver handled himself well.
> Uber pax like her are entitled little biotches.
> "You can get out of my car now."
> ...


Yeah, bit of respect for her as she stepped out at a dodgy looking intersection but otherwise she's a ****head like all the others who know exactly what they are doing and don't mind sacrificing their safety for coupla bucks tip.....hehe.
Gladnos, good to see you back, your posts are wonderful.


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

alex16 said:


> No feedback from uber. The only time they contact me is to tell me to go to a market like York when there isn't any business there.. they only want to promote the area.
> 
> I wanted to say so much more to this pax but I just held it inside. I felt threatened by the conversation and did not wish to continue if uber contacts me about the situation I will explain I offer exceptional service to my pax and I never verbally ask any for a tip or mention my note on the windows. Not that the note helps in Philly where I was in this video, the pax there are terrible at tipping 25 rides and 6 tips. I normally get 50-60% tips in Harrisburg with my signs, 10-20% without the signs.


Its good that you didn't. the more passive the better


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

alex16 You still hammering Harrisburg and Philly?


----------



## alex16 (Jun 2, 2015)

I did Harrisburg last night, had a great time and pax are so much better than philly. Philly gets 1.10 per mile and the passengers are assholes, they rarely tip, in Harrisburg I get bad ass pax and I sit around napping with my app on, I just realized it's better sleeping for a hour or two waiting for a request than driving around ****** bags for 1.10 per mile all night


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm not fond of ****** bags myself. I forgot that Philly dropped to $1.10 per. What are bad ass pax?


----------



## alex16 (Jun 2, 2015)

Intelligent make the drive fun $30+ rides + tips


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> Mixed feelings on this. I feel like she was just trying to engage in friendly debate, and she's right too. You did sign up for a service knowing that they discourage tips.


She wasn't engaging in friendly debate, she saw her way only and was very narrow minded about it.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> She wasn't engaging in friendly debate, she saw her way only and was very narrow minded about it.


But that's considered friendly debate these days. The world is changing, catch up.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> But that's considered friendly debate these days. The world is changing, catch up.


If you think her tone was "friendly' then you need to catch up.

I imagine you're a bitter Uber driver that has a poor rating but wonders why his rating is so low lol Let me help, your attitude sucks.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> If you think her tone was "friendly' then you need to catch up.
> 
> I imagine you're a bitter Uber driver that has a poor rating but wonders why his rating is so low lol Let me help, your attitude sucks.


4.8 is that bad? I couldn't care less about a ****ing rating. Ratings don't generate income.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

alex16 said:


> So I have a note on both my windows in my personal car that I do contract work for uber in stating that uber does not have a tipping option on the application, uber does not require tips but they are greatly appreciated, thank you for riding uber. My pax gets into my car and tells me I am so wrong for asking for tips and posting anything like that in my car, then explains uber drivers don't deserve tips and that we are different than waiters or taxi drivers. I then decided her destination was 4 blocks away, at 1.10 per mile the total trip would be $5 even if I drove her the entire way and that she had ran her mouth enough in my car so I asked her to get out.


lol. i kicked out pax so many times and they all sound the same. pause... disbelieve... lol


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

Hooligan67 said:


> Her argument was reasonable, instead of debating and intelligently arguing your point you threw her out.
> 
> Bad form I reckon.


well, her voice was really irritating. that's good enough to kick her out. good job.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

She seemed pretty tame. She was wrong, but I didn't hear any actual bad behaviour. 

She sounded pretty dumb.


----------



## Tibbina (Mar 29, 2016)

glados said:


> What are the wiretapping laws in your state?
> 
> Are you aware that you may have committed a felony by recording audio, and posting the audio recording without consent?


Most of the laws only require 1 person to know the conversation is being recorded. The driver knowing it is being recorded qualifies. Additionally, no one was identified.

I use a similar camera set up that will also record voice for 3 reasons:

1. In case of a front side accident I have proof of fault.

2. To record passengers should I need to. I can flip the camera around and audio is also captured.

3. To make fun of bad drivers on my blog.


----------



## superhans (Jul 29, 2015)

Tibbina said:


> Most of the laws only require 1 person to know the conversation is being recorded. The driver knowing it is being recorded qualifies. Additionally, no one was identified.
> 
> I use a similar camera set up that will also record voice for 3 reasons:
> 
> ...


Glados, really amusing you think drivers give a toss any longer with your quasi legal crapola. 
I mean have you not read these pages!...ppl are finding it hard to drive for this rickshaw outfit and you want to keep everyone on the straight and narrow....amusing.


----------



## Tibbina (Mar 29, 2016)

superhans said:


> Glados, really amusing you think drivers give a toss any longer with your quasi legal crapola.
> I mean have you not read these pages!...ppl are finding it hard to drive for this rickshaw outfit and you want to keep everyone on the straight and narrow....amusing.


Uhh actually no. I was responding to an earlier comment about it breaking the law to record.


----------



## superhans (Jul 29, 2015)

Tibbina said:


> Uhh actually no. I was responding to an earlier comment about it breaking the law to record.


Sorry that was meant for Glados the Uber plant.


----------



## Don't Turn Around (Mar 17, 2016)

UberXTampa said:


> 2 nights back I picked up a guy from a pub.
> Conversations brought us to the tips somehow.
> I told him the truth. He seemed understanding.
> At the end of the ride, he tried to offer me a promo card another driver gave him as tip saying "you can use it, right?"
> ...


----------



## BroadsGULLY (Jun 12, 2016)

That was great. Philly women


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

alex16 said:


> So I have a note on both my windows in my personal car that I do contract work for uber in stating that uber does not have a tipping option on the application, uber does not require tips but they are greatly appreciated, thank you for riding uber. My pax gets into my car and tells me I am so wrong for asking for tips and posting anything like that in my car, then explains uber drivers don't deserve tips and that we are different than waiters or taxi drivers. I then decided her destination was 4 blocks away, at 1.10 per mile the total trip would be $5 even if I drove her the entire way and that she had ran her mouth enough in my car so I asked her to get out.
> 
> [MEDIA]
> 
> Good for you. It's pathetic, a good portion of the general public, say 35%, are actually despicable human beings who will step on anyone's neck to get what they want in the moment. She's been stepping on Uber driver's necks for 4 years, and she's pleased to act with self-righteous indignation when you aren't willing to be ripped off. You "agreed" to the terms, so she now has a moral ground to rip you off? That's the way these people think. You should have told it's pathetic to treat fellow human beings like slaves to get what you want.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

glados said:


> What are the wiretapping laws in your state?
> 
> Are you aware that you may have committed a felony by recording audio, and posting the audio recording without consent?


Uber shill?


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

itsablackmarket said:


> Mixed feelings on this. I feel like she was just trying to engage in friendly debate, and she's right too. You did sign up for a service knowing that they discourage tips.


Uber and Lyft are deceptive and predatory. There should be a reasonable presumption for those willing to risk their vehicles, personal safety, money up front, and any potential losses (which could be quite costly) to be able to make a living wage.


----------



## Just_Peachy (Jun 26, 2016)

I 


Realityshark said:


> I think it's time for a tip jar in my car.


I read that on another post about a tip jarso I put a clear plastic cup in my center cup holder,with a sharpie, I wrote THANKS FOR THE TIP!!! ,dropped some silver change and a few one dollar bills in it. If a pax does drop a tip in the cup, I take it out as soon as pax gets out of my car so there is not much money in the cup at any given time.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

When I had a tip jar, my star averages took a dive. I had to decide which I liked better.

So I went to Lyft only - those pax don't mind the tip jar, I had a 4.93 Lyft rating when I quit, and at the end of the day, I had lunch money.


----------



## DudeGuy (Jul 4, 2016)

The driver in the video sounds like a smug condescending jerk. What a whiny baby. 

The only time I am even mildly annoyed about no tip, is if I help with bags or luggage.


----------

